# adrian flux



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello

Just got my insurance quote for an r32 gtr few mods. Age 23 5 years no claims, 6 years driving. A whooping low price of £738 TPFT. Thats a full £500 cheaper then A plan

I love adrian flux again after they mugged me on my 205 gti when i was 18


----------

